# Mini Donks



## Kira98 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi, I have a friend that is looking at getting a mini donk or two or three




they have land and they also have wildlife like turkeys and deer that they feed and watch - before they go looking for a few donks they had asked me if the donks will chase deer and i told them i wasnt sure but i knew were i could find an answer so here i am askin ya'll if they got a donk or two would they chase the deer and the turkeys that come up to eat or that are out in the pastures grazing ? thanks


----------



## h2t99 (Sep 4, 2009)

My experience with deer and my jack is he never chased them but he did bray at them and they would run.



Once the deer got used to him and he got use to them no problems!! My jennies would just watch them!! All bets are off if it is jennies with new babies, they will chase anything the first couple of weeks!! At least mine do!





We have no problems with birds!!

Heidi


----------



## Kira98 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks ! i will let them know. I think that they will be getting a few jennies no jacks well they may get one and have it cut ! they dont want babies

I will pass on the info you shared.


----------

